# Now We Have TRIPLETS



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Inka kidded 2 days early. We kind of expected it because she was HUGE. This is the doe I have tried to breed 2 other times...she is 3. Turns out, she comes in heat 5 days after a false heat. She had one tiny little girl and 2 huge boys last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh! I love it when they look like they are wearing little sweaters!
Congratulations.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

thanks everyone...we are very tickled to have triplets and motherhood has really calmed Inka down.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Soooo cute!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

June just had 2 boys...for a total of 7 babies on the farm. Jessie, our last pregnant doe, is due next month. Now if we can keep them all healthy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww, very cute!


----------

